# Ideas for a old farm house haunted party



## vmc8408 (Aug 7, 2009)

okay so this is my first party, its actually going to be at my dads house because he just moved into an old farm house, its pretty creepy on its own, it has a newer garage where tables will be set up with the food and such but, there is also an old horse barn and about 12 apple trees.

Now my story on the invites is basically (in short) an elderly man used to live there with his family, they disappeared, people around town thought he killed them but could never prove it, he stopped going into town for work because he didnt want to deal with the people, had an old orchard, sold his produce next town over, then he was found killed under one of the apple trees. 

i know that probably doesnt sound exciting but the full length story is ALOT better!!! 

i want to keep things old and creepy, almost abandon like.... if anyone has any ideas for decorations, games, or food id appreciate it!

thanks for reading


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Some pictures of the area would help with inspiration. (both outside area & inside party area of house)

Since apple trees are very prominent on the property & story.... ask some people to bring apple related food to share- pie, bars, caramel apples, cider, etc.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

You definatly need a creepy scarecrow and lots of crows, pumpkins. I would put out a few farm tools as decoration also. An old pitch fork sticking in the earth. An Ax (bloody of course) could be put in an old stump. That sort of thing. There is also an old game. we did it is Boy Scouts, but I am not sure it would work with kids today. The story of the murder is told and body parts are handed to blindfolded guests esplaining these are what was found (corn silk is hair, spegetti noodles are guts, chicken and pork bones become human bones) the whole game is for the guests to uses their imagination and not to see what is handed to them.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

savagehaunter said:


> You definatly need a creepy scarecrow and lots of crows, pumpkins. I would put out a few farm tools as decoration also. An old pitch fork sticking in the earth. An Ax (bloody of course) could be put in an old stump. That sort of thing. There is also an old game. we did it is Boy Scouts....


*Great ideas, SavageH, and I think the game would be fun!*

_Ok, pitch fork already mentioned..._

-Conjure up some old black and white pictures that could represent this old farmer guy and his family. Put them in frames, and place around the living room...

 IDEA- i_f you don't find any pics you like, create your own---dress up, get your camera, and a few friends-- and have fun. Just print them off your computer, in black & white, or sepia tone (if you have it), work the paper a bit--soak it in tea and let dry for an aged look, add maybe a slight tear, and frame!_

-Apple Orchards = apple , as _Haunty_ mentioned before... apple inspired snacks, apple cake, pie...I have a couple of recipes I can share.

-Hay Bales, tons of pumpkins, variety of gourds, corn husks, bushels of apples, indian corn, etc....You can use these items to create simple centerpeices for tables or to decorate around doors, walkways, etc......_to create a more disturbing vibe, add a few carefully placed skulls or skeleton within the pumpkin display._

-Wear overalls, plaid, or suspenders.

-Music- Dueling Banjos.

-Red Gingham-checked table cloth and napkins.

-Create a tombstone for the old guy and place under one of the apple trees. Put a red flood light behind the stone, directed upwards, it will look evil and ominous -- then put a lantern by the stone or hang a few lanterns in the tree..._.."he was found killed under one of the apple trees."_

-Spider webbing along porch, entrances.
(There is actually a web gun you can buy now, I have never tried-- but someone here might know how to do this, on a larger scale.)

-Hang homemade tin lanterns in the trees and place on porch and walkways.









HOW TO MAKE LANTERNS....
Tin Can Lanterns - tutorial by ~quexthemyuu on deviantART


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Apple Recipes*

*Old Fashioned Applesauce Cake*









I make this alot during the season...it's so EASY and delicious. It is a recipe right off the box...I generally make a cream cheese frosting to go with it.

Old Fashioned Applesauce Spice Cake — Duncan Hines®










*
Apple Pie*

*Ingredients*
1 Package of pre-made Flaky Pie Dough
3 Pounds of Apples - Gala and Fuji are excellent, can also use Newton Pippin, Rhode Island Greening, and Jonathan. 
(Granny Smiths NOT recommended)
3 tbs unsalted Butter
1/2 cup sugar, 
2 tsp Calvados apple brandy or dark rum 
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1/4 tsp allspice
1/4 tsp nutmeg 
1/8 tsp salt

_NOTES: Raw apples shrink quite a bit during baking, leaving a gap between the top crust and fruit. The filling is precooked; thus preshrunk, eliminating the gap and producing a beautifully full, compact pie that slices easily. Precooking also allows you to cover the pie with a lattice top if you would like. 

Granny Smiths are not recommended; because although crisp when raw, they become mushy when baked in a pie with both a top and a bottom crust._
*
Directions:*
Fit one of the pastry crusts into a 9-inch pie pan. Refrigerate. 

Peel, core and slice three pounds of apples (six to eight medium-large) a little thicker than 1/4 inch. In a very wide skillet or pot, heat over high heat until sizzling and fragrant; add unsalted butter. Add the apples and toss until glazed with the butter. Reduce the heat to medium, cover tightly and cook, stirring frequently, until the apples are softened on the outside but still slightly crunchy, about 5 to 7 minutes.

Stir in sugar, apple brandy or dark rum, cinnamon, allspice, nutmeg and salt. Increase the heat to high and cook the apples at a rapid boil until the juices become thick and syrupy, about 3 minutes. Immediately spread the apples in a thin layer on a baking sheet and let them cool to room temperature.

Position rack in the lower third of the oven. Preheat the oven to 425 degrees.

Pour the apple mixture into the bottom crust. Brush the overhanging edge of the bottom crust with cold water. Cover with the top crust or lattice, then seal the edge, trim, and crimp or flute. If using a closed top crust, cut steam vents. Spinkle top crust with a little cinnamon and sugar. 

Bake 40 to 50 minutes, browned and bubbly. 

The pie is best if eaten promptly, but it can be kept at room temperature for two to three days.


----------



## vmc8408 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow thanks guys, it helped to get my imagination going, guess i just needed some seeds planted in my head. I appreciate it!


----------

